# how to quit Uber...sample emails



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello. I decided to quit Uber after driving new years eve.
I've been thinking of ways to quit. For example tell every rider, please tip your next Uber x driver, they need it. ...then once enough complaints get me out. Email and say I got a job that almost pays minimum wage, and that's the reason I'm leaving..... ideas?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

just drive said:


> Hello. I decided to quit Uber after driving new years eve.
> I've been thinking of ways to quit. For example tell every rider, please tip your next Uber x driver, they need it. ...then once enough complaints get me out. Email and say I got a job that almost pays minimum wage, and that's the reason I'm leaving..... ideas?


I'd just thank UBER for providing you with an opportunity at Volunteering to provide people with far greater entitlement to material wealth your wealth and health.

Youve seen how your little part contributing to the UBER Church has humbled you in the truest Buddist way. The experience has saved you the trek to a Indian Mountain top seeking out a guru and avoided food poisoning. For that you can be forever grateful.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

LOL...I can't wait to hear responses to this. I get $.25 for every profane word typed.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Profane or profanity?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> Profane or profanity?


pretty much same...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Who knows maybe by some miracle the rates will be up around 2..25 to 2.50. Maybe Travis will see the light. And on an unrelated note.. My cousin was visiting me near Kalona. He drives uber in Chicago. So I told to post on here when he gets back to Chicago, so I don't get another moddylovenote claiming I have multiple accounts.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

just drive said:


> Hello. I decided to quit Uber after driving new years eve.
> I've been thinking of ways to quit. For example tell every rider, please tip your next Uber x driver, they need it. ...then once enough complaints get me out. Email and say I got a job that almost pays minimum wage, and that's the reason I'm leaving..... ideas?


I get how quitting makes sense... and going out with a bang has a certain attraction.

But if your driver rating is O.K., why not just turn in the Uber phone (if you rent one) and email them for a hiatus? Who knows, one day this gig may pay better or have less risks, you never know when you need extra money in this economy.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Some idiot may actually quit after visiting this bord.

My farewell email would say that I learneed how to cheat a drug test and going back to my corporate job.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

just drive said:


> Hello. I decided to quit Uber after driving new years eve.
> I've been thinking of ways to quit. For example tell every rider, please tip your next Uber x driver, they need it. ...then once enough complaints get me out. Email and say I got a job that almost pays minimum wage, and that's the reason I'm leaving..... ideas?


List out all the reasons you're quitting, along with the accounting you've done (all the money you didn't make) in the email and CC every reporter/newspaper you can think of.

Add some humor. Maybe it'll go viral.


----------

